# Schleife durch Hashmap



## dadom (12. Jul 2007)

Tag Zusammen...

habe eine "handelsübliche" Hashmap in gebrauch. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkei alle Elemente einer Hashmap per ForSchleife zu durchlaufen? (ich weiss im Grunde ist sie für diesen Zweck nicht, weil ich ja Key-Value Paare habe, aber in einem Ausnahmefall brauche ich doch mal eben alle Elemente) oder wird es dann wieder sinnvoller 2 parallel gehalentene ArrayLists zu führen? (ist Codemäßig dann natürlich etwas "unschöner")

grüße
Dom


----------



## mikachu (12. Jul 2007)

```
for( Iterator<T> it = hashmap.values().iterator(); it.hasNext(); )  // T durch die Klasse ersetzen, aus denen die Werte bestehen
{
    // irgendwas machen mit it.next();
}
```


----------



## dadom (12. Jul 2007)

Einwandfrei *verbeug* dank dir


----------



## mikachu (12. Jul 2007)

wenns klappt, isses gut  
aber hast du auch verstanden, was da abläuft?


----------



## Guest (18. Jul 2007)

mika.fhdw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> for( Iterator<T> it = hashmap.values().iterator(); it.hasNext(); )  // T durch die Klasse ersetzen, aus denen die Werte bestehen
> {
> // irgendwas machen mit it.next();
> ...


Mit der erweiterten for-Schleife geht es noch lesbarer:


```
for(T value : hashmap.values())  // T durch die Klasse ersetzen, aus denen die Werte bestehen
{
    // irgendwas machen mit value
}
```

Fred


----------

